# Sim City (5) Key kaufen, wo sicher und billig?



## Rapolution (20. März 2013)

Hallo, ich wollte mir morgen oder übermorgen sim city 5 kaufen. Mir reicht ein key, geht aber auch mit cd. Wisst ihr, wie teuer es bei expert ist? Oder gibt es das spiel auch billiger irgendwo im internet? habe SimCity 5 Standart Edition billig kaufen gefunden, ist das sicher oder habt ihr bessere Lösungen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (21. März 2013)

Sicher ist kein Online-Key-Handel - bei Expert wird es 60€ kosten.


----------



## Rapolution (21. März 2013)

Echt 60€?! Ich glaube es für 49€ für Expert im Internet gesehen zu haben, kann mich aber auch getäuscht haben. Welche Version vermuteste, ist das? Die Standard Edition?


----------



## RayasVati (6. April 2013)

Ich habe es für 30€ gekauft...und läuft


----------



## Zakuma (11. April 2013)

Im indischen origin store für etwa 25€ per Proxy


----------

